# Superheterodyne receiver modultation issue



## wastedspaceman (Mar 20, 2019)

Just put together one of these and for the most part it sounds amazing. Still have some kinks to work out though. 

In vibrato mode with the rate maxed the pedal produces a glitched out sound rather than a fast warble. 
In glide mode it will sometimes continue oscillation and noises even when no note is sent into it. Also it doesn't always sustain as long as it seems it should. 

I'm basing all this by comparing to videos of the data corrupter but I'm not sure if there is any variances in their design. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Robert (Mar 20, 2019)

The original does this as well.    Vibrato goes a bit insane when cranked all the way up.

Check this video at around 15:10 - 15:15, is this what you're describing in Glide mode?


----------



## wastedspaceman (Mar 22, 2019)

Robert said:


> The original does this as well.    Vibrato goes a bit insane when cranked all the way up.
> 
> Check this video at around 15:10 - 15:15, is this what you're describing in Glide mode?


Yes thank you I am aware that this sound is a feature of the pedal. 
Sometimes it will slip into continued oscillation instead of decaying out like the sound clip. Also sometimes it seems to decay out quicker than expected.


----------

